# Running -- is there a "too much"?



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi all, just a question I thought I'd post here to see what experienced Vizsla owners had to say. I am confident that Kobi is healthy, BUT wouldn't mind hearing some sort of past experiences.

Basically I have an overly concerned friend of my parents who thinks that my running with Kobi is too much and he will have hip issues.

He is 3+ years old, and in a good week we will run 30-35 miles, with as much as 12 miles at once. I am usually between 8-9 mph, so these runs are a little over an hour. I monitor his comfort level in the heat and the cold (he has a jacket) and he can swim/drink from the creek when needed. On a cool run like this morning, he didn't need to stop to drink at all and ran ahead of me most of the time (except on my faster intervals). This running is almost always on asphalt, although he runs in the grass next to the path a lot.

I know that this amount of running is well within his capabilities, and it's not a crazy amount for a dog by any means. Is there any reason to believe that this level of running would lead to hip issues later in life?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I've brought this question to the forum several times myself. Miles runs about that amount with me but I am training for a 50k so my weekend runs will get longer and I want to take him. I haven't found much definitive research and have decided to treat it like a human training. Proper progression, hydration, nutrition, and gear and I run him off lead. People criticize long distance runners all the time about the wear and tear on their body. Personally i would take hip arthritis over a stroke or heart attack so Miles and I will keep on trail running.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Kobi is old enough to log those miles easily enough (he is fully developed), and I know some dogs that drop 20+ on a single outing (although it is all on trail, and off leash).

I don't think anyone can say with certainty one way or another about potential future hip issues, but if you are concerned have Kobi's hips checked. Make sure they are in good shape now, and if that is the case I don't think you should have any worries (but, I am no vet or hip expert). 

I will be getting my pup's hips checked around age 2 mainly due to just this subject. I am a trail runner, and she is out on shorter jaunts with me now and will be out there for some long runs down the road.

Have fun!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.... I would love to get Kobi out on trails, but our best trails are shared with horses. My weekday runs take place between 4:00 and 6:00 AM, which isn't great for trail running (it's dark). I definitely enjoy having Kobi out there to take away from the creepiness of the run1


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

For what it's worth, this is the same person who has urged me to neuter Kobi because apparently I'm not responsible enough to have an intact dog. He's 3 years old and still doesn't have puppies, so I'd say we've managed (our other dog is spayed)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I think they've proven their advice isn't worth taking.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Lets post up real 50 K races with anyone in them and where you finished in these 

other wise We have PC words :

Here the facts and I maybe able to shed some of this supporting 15 pointer and Helping over 50 More Become more 

and We support Nuts ;D they matter much more then the Hump and the pup 

Which round were you Drafted in ?

which sports? 

The Pointers a Runner yes a cutter, a climber a searcher and a sprinter they cover many miles stop and go never just straight running over great times

this is proven DNA with a pointer 

Not One pointer by DNA is a 50 K runner 

and I will bring in some Pro  distant Runners on why 

For this Topic to shed some light as well




The Listed diseases come from DNA before, your personal foods and lifestyle and diet choices and hits and punishments you stood and took great risk for many cases as well as bad brain bleeds.

the punishments add up if you go to age 47 and More 

Resistance exercise with resistance and Human kites power bands, sprinting and very light weights high reps mass sets For High Speed muscle groups and core health 

far exceed a distant runner in health wellness and fitness 

This is why all distant runners men look like 11 year old girls who run great distances ;D lol maybe age 9

no beef No upper bodies some of the Greats distant cyclist worse

and Lance Armstrong was a juicer and blood dopper cheater his entire gig and his upper body matched a 8 year old boy without core foods .

Why over working his lower body and lungs

Lung work is great 

They the Reds can run for fun

They can sprint and cut and stop much better

and you punish them in 50 k

they will break down with mother Times

as there core and muscles support working and tight back and forth work for you

Chase all Your REAL PASSIONS we love this 

but not just words

Time served Helps

Everyone have a outstanding day

My 100 meters at age 38 was gunned at height 6ft 4 plus 255lbs at 10.3 flat   Russia 

and we have the pics the crowds and the Ribbon to support this 

Fast muscle groups are Reds ;D

Make it a great day for Others and Reds 

Long distant hikes anywhere Outstanding 

Beach work Outstanding 

hugs licks and kisses Outstanding
:-*
Name it they can exceed most 

50 k races a far distant last :

A choice not a chance

Real life is so much more fun

Give more then You Get


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I am an exercise/ movement specialist by profession. There is a lot of research for and against all types of sports and exercise, just like there are criticisms of nearly every since food item and diet plan out there. Fish causes mercury poisoning, kale is a GMO and causes cancer etc etc etc. 

No right plan is perfect for everyone. But I will tell you that I see far more patients involved in Cross Fit weight training programs than I see well trained distance runners. 

Let's try to be a little bit nicer here. State your facts and leave it at that. Those "11 year old" looking men are great athletes and do it for the love of their sport as runners are not compensated the same way that football players are. A distance runner is in far better shape in regards to cardiovascular, pulmonary, and skeletal health than a 300 lb man who blocks in football and only has to exert himself for less than a minute. 

I've asked the running question before and many posted up that their Vizslas track 20-30 miles on a hunt. In my opinion, Miles running off leash for 20 miles free to explore is not much different, except that I am getting a good workout in at the same time instead of letting him have all the fun.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I Think you runners have a very interesting topic going, and appear to be pioneers to the outcome of long term, long distance running, the preparation, and precautions... with your Vizslas. It would be a terrific research project for an "Article" that would be documented and recorded in the archives for future V owners, and something that may be published in the appropriate "Dog/Owner/Runner" magazines. 
It seems your dogs are all relatively in the same age range, and your goals are consistant. If you kept records, or logs, and could compare notes... record any health issues that may be related. Of course we don't expect to see the results of your efforts for over 10 years or more( the life of your dogs), but maybe sooner as they slow down with age. 
Just an Idea...


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

http://vimeo.com/m/37853566


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Wild Migrating salmon Clear cold waters N by NW have almost zero mercury Breaching 

Mates hunting can cover 45 miles a day fact and none of this is distant running facts 

Post the results and Pics and faces ;D

We give far more then we get

education is great 45 years of hard core sports maybe a tad higher grade 

Football related Stingers to the Head are under great cares and concerns Present day and research and the NFL is being sued over these facts 

Most football lineman die before age 55 

most and many are seeking care centers by age 40 

Slow muscle groups for them 

how many hand trainers supported your passions and cares and why and a NBA

top jock humble any distant runner in jumping sprinting core strength and real fitness 20 to 1 

remember smiling more reduces Core Inflammation that kills more then all of it 

I Cannot wait to see the faces the bodies, finish lines and ribbons and all the live pics ;D

For reds were Very Kind and giving to all

Outstanding 

like the 80lb Kinger ;D

He reduce my Core Inflammation

I Earned it 

No fighting here

each ditch has a right and left side


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

@ tnkafox2. Not a bad idea. Most of the "research" I've found on long distance running a dog is onpersonal blogs. I have thought about starting one for our 50k training. I've held back so far because of the potential controversy/ disagreements it could cause because long distance running with dogs is criticized by some and I just don't want to deal with any negativity. 

We have had Miles' hips X rayed and they are normal. ;D


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

MM, I really believe you have something here, mainly because, just as you say... it is all just personal opinion... with out any documented evidence. It would be wonderful to have some statistics, and research behind the question.
The other thing that crossed my mind is that... as we always say... the Vizsla is really not like other dogs.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I actually log all of Kobi's miles, or at least try to. Our runner isn't super consistent, depending on how I train, it's not always convenient to take him. HOWEVER I do run every day, for almost 900 days in a row, so it's not a question of motivation, just what works with my training and is convenient for us.

Now that I'm running in the early morning and I am able to get my workouts in, I don't think there's an excuse to stop running with him, unless it gets super cold or super hot.

http://www.dailymile.com/people/kobi


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Great idea! 
The miles that you log for Kobi are the miles you ran or does he have a gps device for himself?

I'd like to have a gps collar for my v when running off leash. I think it would be great to track mileage for fun and research. Does anybody have good advice on what could be easily attached to the collar and track mileage (preferably transferred to a map so I can see where exactly she went )? 

I think some e collars have this ability but that might be too expensive at the moment.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I just log my miles as his miles. He doesn't have his own GPS device  I actually have a spare GPS device, but I don't know that I could come up with a mounting solution that would be functional and comfortable for him.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I have a gps watch, I don't run my V yet as he's only 7 months, but it would be pretty interesting to attach it to his collar and see how far he went on a walk compared to how far I went... my guess is maybe 5-10 times as far as he runs away and back and away and back and up the hill and back and into the river and back... it wouldn't be as much of a difference if I was moving faster obviously.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

I like Kobi's dailymile log, his personal thoughts on the run are a nice touch  I may have to start one of those for Laika! She will have to "friend" Kobi and they can compare notes ;D

I have always just kinda guessed at the mileage Laika puts in compared to me, but the thought of attachinhg a gps watch to her is intriguing. I think I will borrow my girlfriends for one of our jaunts this weekend, and see how our watches compare at the end.

Rudy, I understand your thinking about dogs (Vs) being stop and go type of runners, but I don't think you really understand trail running--especially for us amateurs (I hope I am not offending MM here with that term!). For myself, trail running is not a speed endeavor; the terrain alone makes that impossible for me to achieve, and the Laika is never at a constant speed. Most of her time is spent running ahead, crashing through underbrush chasing scents, getting distracted by those scents then running full speed to catch back up to me. Much of the time going uphill she is walking : and/or waiting for me, while looking back wondering to herself what is taking me so long. I would venture that when it is all said and done, it is not much different than those monster hunting days you talk about. For myself it's about getting back to nature, while letting Laika run crazy being a dog, and her body language says she has a blast out there!

One thing I know for certain is that all the folks on this forum share an insane love for these dogs. So here is a toast to all you V loving nut jobs out there: May your pups live long healthy lives, and may we all be able to give back to them the joy and love they give to us on a daily basis. Cheers! 8)


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Hunting - As per the Garmin collar, I've had dogs go 30 miles in a day of hunting. 20 is more the norm, in a long day of hunting. 
And this is fighting through brush, and such. 

Like MM, I'd rather see them fit and lean, rather then fat and obese.


----------



## necharles17 (7 mo ago)

MilesMom said:


> I've brought this question to the forum several times myself. Miles runs about that amount with me but I am training for a 50k so my weekend runs will get longer and I want to take him. I haven't found much definitive research and have decided to treat it like a human training. Proper progression, hydration, nutrition, and gear and I run him off lead. People criticize long distance runners all the time about the wear and tear on their body. Personally i would take hip arthritis over a stroke or heart attack so Miles and I will keep on trail running.


Hi! How is Miles doing these days?? I have similar questions for my Vizsla in regards to trail running as he is 4.5 months old right now and loves his trail time. I certainly don't want to over do it but find tons of conflicting information...


----------

